# Twins!



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

These are the Babies of McGee (WF split cinnamon pearl cock) and Ziva (WF Pearl Lutino) I checked at noon today and heard cheeping and saw the egg was missing a chunk, so I checked back after thanksgiving guests left... and found twins! there were 4 eggs in there (I fostered one to Jenny because McGee and Ziva haven't done very well feeding in the past) and I see two babies and three eggs. This is the second time they have hatched twins! My wife has already started calling them Cranberry, and Drumstick.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

How cute! Love the names too


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! They are so cute!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow twins!! Congrats! And the second time to boot!  Isn't that extremely rare???


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Aww so cute !


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't know how rare it is, srtiels has a good study of it posted. From what I understand it is a hereditary thing. Ziva my WF Lutino, must have it in her family tree. It does offer an explanation for the fact that 50% of their eggs don't hatch. From what I understand the twins that share a yolk never hatch, and a good portion of the double yolk can have one of the babies die because it is in a bad position, and its twin will die because the egg becomes polluted. But the ones that make it, are the cutest little WF Cinnamon Pearl girls, and WF Pearl boys.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Adorable


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Your lucky they are looking healthy so hopefully all goes well for you 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.797668,1.151284


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Well the twins now have a younger sibling, I will post a picture as soon as mom and dad get out of the way and let me see good.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

*Two days after Thanksgiving, we have left overs.*

Baby #3 hatched yesterday, but I was unable to get mom or dad to give me a clear picture. We are calling baby #3 Leftovers. 

Here are all three to hatch to date. still have two of their eggs in this nest box, plus the one I fostered to another hen.









The window didn't last long. McGee had to come make sure I wasn't harming the babies.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww bless  lol leftovers ha ha ha


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL! I love the names! All these adorable babies... it's going to be a long few months to wait till next Spring!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are adorable


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

congrats, I also love the names!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

OMG they are so adorable may I ask your in NC where?? I just happen to be in NC too & your babies are so adorable...


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

angelmommy24 said:


> OMG they are so adorable may I ask your in NC where?? I just happen to be in NC too & your babies are so adorable...


I sent you a private message.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

awesome! I did not even know bird eggs could produce twins!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

igottafeelin said:


> awesome! I did not even know bird eggs could produce twins!


Yes, it is weird isn't it. If you look at the stickies at the top of the breeders forum you will see that srtiels has a very well written study on the subject.


----------



## skyle_dragon (Nov 26, 2011)

How cute and awesome! Congrads


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Baby 4 and 5 hatched today. I know these two are not twins because they were in separate nest boxes. I couldn't get a picture of #5 because Ducky and Jenny who I fostered the egg to will not move yet. But I have pictures of the other 4, they just happen to be in one huge pile. #4 is Pumpkin, and #5 is Crumb.










There is one more egg in the natural parents box... because of its size and what I can see from candling it, it may be another twin egg.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Got a picture of #5 also know as Crumb peeking out from under his surrogate momma Jenny.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre looking great!!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Your babies are looking great,beautiful pictures.Congratulations on the twins.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

More twins??? You are gonna have your hands full!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow they are so adorable


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> More twins??? You are gonna have your hands full!!!


I have my hands full now... I have still have 3 babies from Tony and Abby, and now 5 from McGee and Ziva, plus one more egg to hatch. That makes 9 or 10 babies depending on the last egg being a twin or not. I only have homes for four of them for sure. I asked Dally if she wanted one, I know she would take great care of one of my babies... but she has her hands full, Lindsey is to far away, so are you.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I know too far


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry Lindsey  I would love it if you could have one of my babies.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O my goodness! And that pet store you've been working with won't take any more babies?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> O my goodness! And that pet store you've been working with won't take any more babies?


They have an excess of babies right now. I might have just found a home for one with a lady in my Chemistry Class.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Man we need you out here in WA, our pet store here only had four baby tiels the WHOLE YEAR!


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Man we need you out here in WA, our pet store here only had four baby tiels the WHOLE YEAR!


I still have 4 babies looking for homes... I just did a count and between three hens I have had 30 babies hatch this season. Two hens shared a male (McGee the little birdy Casanova).


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Some new pictures of the babies. The twins, Cranberry, and Drumstick are 8 days old, Leftovers is 6 days old, Crumb and Pumpkin are 5 days old.

This is Pumpkin with her foster daddy Ducky. I fostered her egg to Ducky and Jenny because they wanted a baby so bad that the were laying on the bottom of the cage. None of their eggs were fertile because Ducky hasn't quite figured it out yet.

















Here are the other four in McGee and Ziva's box. The twins are in the back row (Drumstick on the left and Cranberry on the right. Cranberry is slightly bigger and shows the purple eyes of a cinnamon). Front left is Crumb and on the right is Leftovers.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its just a pile of cuteness!!! So Ducky is learning to be a daddy?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Its just a pile of cuteness!!! So Ducky is learning to be a daddy?


Yes, Ducky is learning to be a daddy, he and Jenny have done a great job feeding... now if they can just figure out the making part! LOL.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they look amazing! and what a good idea to foster to ducky! did that help at all? and is he a good father?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> they look amazing! and what a good idea to foster to ducky! did that help at all? and is he a good father?


Yes the baby hatching in their nest hast stopped them from trying to make their own. Ducky and Jenny, have been great parents... really protective. I got bit buy Ducky because I had to move him off Pumpkin to get a picture of her. The only thing I am slightly worried about is over feeding, I should have fostered two eggs to them.

Hey I just noticed... some where in the last week I made My 1000th post!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

congrats!!! well maybe keep an eye on the feeding. i dont have much advice for an experienced breeder


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh man, I'd love to get my hands on one of the babies! I wanted to find someone who had some young ones around here but no such luck! So I took in Sultan whom is not socialized and giving me a hard time about taming. I really want a tamed tiel so that my entire family can enjoy and I have a feeling that Sultan may not be the one who's gonna be my tamed tiel BUT I have not given up! 
I'd really like to consider talking with you more about giving one of your babies a forever home! Prefer a male--they love to sing and I love to hear them. Sultan is super quiet and screeches alot when I try moving him off my hand or shoulder (when I can get him out of his cage)-- so I'm starting to think Sultan is female.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

carrielee, I am always willing to talk to forum members about my babies. The biggest problem with that is usually the distance between us.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so cute  and congrats on the posts


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

4birdsNC, u are really not that far from me. I would be wiling to drive to NC to pick up a new baby for my house. It's only a few hours away! And kow that he would have a wonderful, caring and loving family waiting for him!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

carrielee76 said:


> 4birdsNC, u are really not that far from me. I would be wiling to drive to NC to pick up a new baby for my house. It's only a few hours away! And kow that he would have a wonderful, caring and loving family waiting for him!


Where do you live? I would love to have a home I know is good for one of my little guys.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

4birdsNC, I live about 2 hrs from savannah ga. I know they have some time before they will be ready for a new home and that is good as my car just hit the bucket last night---possibly blown head gaskets  Anywho, I'd like to keep in touch and when they are ready we will make arrangements! Can't wait!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Sounds Good. Probably be ready around the first of February.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

New pictures of the babies. 

The four in McGee and Ziva's nest box.
The twins Sara Lee (was Cranberry but her future owner changed it) and Drumbstick, with siblings Leftovers and Crumb.








Pumpkin with her foster Daddy


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O goodness their eyes are opening!!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> O goodness their eyes are opening!!!


Yes the eyes are opening... but its the little stubby crest that I think is the cutest. they are also starting to get some pins... Will probably pull the twins and Leftovers when finals are over next Wednesday, and the other two next weekend.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I love the names


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Lindsey... you really need one of these babies... WF Cinnamon Pearl girls, and WF Pearl boys split to Cinnamon and Lutino. Maybe you should take a cruise?


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh wow! They are so cute..... I can't wait until they are ready! Still want a boy !


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would love to have another girl  *sigh* if only i had the money lol


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

They are so.adorable


----------

